# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Jamaican Events Around the World >  What concerts are you going to?

## Reggae Roy

How about a thread of what reggae shows you are planning on going to soon.

Here is our list for August:
Sat. 8/13 - Newport (RI) Reggae festival - The Itals, Skatalites, Bushman, Mykal Rose, and King Yellowman

Sun. 8/14 - Lake Fest Connecticut - Beres Hammond, Wayne Wonder, Etana, and Anthony B.

Wed. 8/17 - Pato Banton in Newport, RI

Fri. 8/26 - Inner Visions in Northampton, Mass.

Sat. 8/27 - Maxi Priest at Mohegan Sun Casino (Connecticut)

I like the summer time!!!  :Embarrassment:

----------

